# can you make guacamole with lemon instead of lime?



## readytobedone

i don't have any limes!


----------



## MamaPam

Yes, we usually use lemon since that's what we most often have on hand. It turns out just as yummy.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

Yes! It's still just as yummy!







:


----------



## readytobedone

thanks! i've never made it. i was thinking of using lemon juice, salt, some fresh garlic, onion, and a chopped tomato. anything crucial that i'm missing (and avocado, of course!







)??


----------



## 4Blessings

Cilantro


----------



## zinemama

Personally, I think it tastes better with lemon!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

just a tip, drain the juice off of the tomatoes first if you like it chunky.


----------



## hummingmom

Around here, we like our guacamole very plain and simple... just lemon juice, a little garlic, and salt.







:


----------



## SmoothieMom

I put a couple of tablespoons of salsa in. I hate cilantro, ick that would ruin it for me.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

You can even make it without any juice if you want it very simple - just salt and garlic will do nicely. If I do lemon I sometimes put too much in and it's too tangy.


----------



## cristeen

The only thing you're missing is a source of heat, if you want it. Typically that's a couple shakes of Tabasco in this house.

JamieCathryn - if you don't put acid in it, how do you keep it from turning brown?


----------



## jocelyndale

You can skip it or sub, but if you want, I have both fresh lemons *and* limes.









And cilantro.


----------



## JamieCatheryn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
The only thing you're missing is a source of heat, if you want it. Typically that's a couple shakes of Tabasco in this house.

JamieCathryn - if you don't put acid in it, how do you keep it from turning brown?

We eat it too fast for it to turn


----------



## athansor

I'd second the need for heat, I use green or red chile in mine (chopped green chile or red chile powder).


----------



## readytobedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
You can skip it or sub, but if you want, I have both fresh lemons *and* limes.









And cilantro.

you have cilantro? have i mentioned i love you?


----------



## Sol_y_Paz

we use both.


----------



## bajamergrrl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
if you don't put acid in it, how do you keep it from turning brown?

A former co-worker of mine said that if you keep the seed of the avocado in the bowl with the guacamole then that helps to keep it from turning brown. He learned this from his mother in Mexico.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
if you don't put acid in it, how do you keep it from turning brown?

Put plastic wrap directly on the surface ... it's contact with air that makes it turn.


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB

Lemon or lime juice, garlic, sprinkle of chili powder or tabasco, finely minced fresh onion. No cilantro.









I've used the pit trick, it slows the browning but it still browned.


----------



## cristeen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bajamergrrl* 
A former co-worker of mine said that if you keep the seed of the avocado in the bowl with the guacamole then that helps to keep it from turning brown. He learned this from his mother in Mexico.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
Put plastic wrap directly on the surface ... it's contact with air that makes it turn.

Actually, neither of these work, although they are oft touted. The seed is actually an old wives' tale. And the plastic wrap, while I've claimed that any number of times myself, completely failed me last week. I guess the solution is only to make enough guac for one sitting at a time.


----------



## Liquesce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Actually, neither of these work, although they are oft touted.

Huh ... it works for me, so not sure what to make of that.


----------



## icy02

You can but I dont think it will taste (IMO) as good. I make a killer guac and the 2 most important ingredients is salt and lime juice. Good Luck


----------



## almadianna

there is no "real" guacamole recipe... you make it how you want it really.

I hate cilantro so I never use it and for me guac isnt supposed to be spicy. i usually have salsa or chiles around for any spicyness than I want so I dont put heat in it either. Some people use onions, i find that sacriledge... coming from a long line of Mexican families I have found that guacamole is as personal as chili or gumbo... it all depends on your family and your wants.


----------



## mamadelbosque

I use both lemon & lime juice, a little garilc & salt and the cottage cheese (it helps it stretch farther, adds a little protein/fat and you can't taste it


----------



## Nourishing Bodies

We make our guac depending on what it goes with.

As a snack with carrots: nothing but a dash of sea salt

With a bland meal: kick it up with some chili powder, cumin, red pepper flakes

With a spicy meal: a little lemon or lime juice

However, we can't resist guac and if the avocado NEEDS a bit of liquid to make it the right consistency, then we grad whatever we've got. Last night, it was Santa Cruz's Raspberry lemonade! Of course it makes a sweeter guac, but just a drop went a long way and the fajitas we were eating were very spicy so it complimented well.

Get creative!


----------



## tjsmama

I make a lot of guac since both DS and I love it. I keep it fairly simple. I always have some minced red onion and minced serrano pepper in the freezer to toss in the guac, along with lime juice and kosher salt. That's it!







:


----------



## Lune

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen*
Actually, neither of these work, although they are oft touted.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liquesce* 
Huh ... it works for me, so not sure what to make of that.









It works for us too!


----------



## vbactivist

I've had it at a restaurant (made tableside) with orange juice instead of lime or lemon - really good. Also, even if the top turns brown, I just give it a quick stir and its okay underneath


----------

